# Painting Staircase "Handrail"



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

I have a staircase handrail (Handrail Only) that a client wants painted ( I offered to refinish with stain) she really wants it painted white. My first thought was to sand down the old finish ( stain and clear coat). Prime with oil primer and finish with high gloss Advance.

How would you take this on? any other method, or finish you might use?.
I like to see what other options might be available. 

Lacquers not an option

Maybe use a clear coat on the finish? if so what would you use. 
hmmmm...

Thanks.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

You can use bm stays clear on top of the finish coat.


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

Great, I hear good things about it.
I'm wondering how compatible it is with something like Advance.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Gotdibz said:


> Great, I hear good things about it.
> I'm wondering how compatible it is with something like Advance.


I don't see why they wouldn't be compatible but I'd still ask the store first.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

If you finish it with a quality enamel like Advance or similar product I really don't see the need to clear coat over it. It should be fine. I would also be a little skeptical of the Stays Clear bonding over a glossy finish that will be "handled" without scuffing- which seems counterproductive.


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

Some of my local store knowledge isn't that great.lol

So I've been doing some searching around.
I downloaded the TDS file for stays clear

It says that if its being used over a fresh alkyd coating; can cause the basecoat to yellow.

Not sure how that relates to Advance since its waterborne...

and something else I read; Glossy surfaces should be Dulled


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

CliffK said:


> If you finish it with a quality enamel like Advance or similar product I really don't see the need to clear coat over it. It should be fine. I would also be a little skeptical of the Stays Clear bonding over a glossy finish that will be "handled" without scuffing- which seems counterproductive.


Very true. I might be over thinking this.
I could talk to her about some type of maintenance .


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

Painted bannisters for years and 100's of them too back home in Ireland, period homes have a lot of white hand rails. Dont use a water base product, and dont use a clear coat over the finish. If the current surface is, stain and varnish, then sand it somewhat to get it smooth and provide a key for your first coat which should be a good stain sealer and bond coat, XIM oil based primer and stain sealer tinted white is what I use. It stops the old stains seeping through. The 2 coats of an oil based Gloss or semi gloss. If you do it right this will last for years, and will only require a maintainence coat every other year, Dont use waterbased finish, use an oil based


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I would agree with Finn. Oil satin or semi is hard to beat for durability over a properly primed surface. BM Satin Impervo will brush out like velvet with a little Penetrol added in.


----------

